#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which are best Tamil albums to listen?

## Bhavya

From AR Rahman to Anirudh there lots of music directors in Tamil industry who are giving us a tremendous collection of albums. 
Can you guys tell me which are best Tamil albums to listen?

----------

